# Kids eating dirt and rocks...



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Hi, so our week-old quads eat dirt and small rocks every time we take them outside.

I've never noticed any of our kids doing that before, but these four are ardent about it. We do put very small amounts of hay in their pen so they can learn to nibble. That's worked really well in the past.

But why the rocks and dirt? Experimenting? Investigating? Mineral needs?

As a side note, my daughters have informed me that last year's kids DID do the same thing, but I don't remember it. Probably because I'm old. ;-)


----------



## LadySecret (Apr 20, 2013)

My kids sometimes eat dirt. I usually give them some probiotic paste and they stop. I've never had one eat a rock before. Depending on the size, that could be bad.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Hmmmm....I have some probios. I'll see if that slows them down.

It's possible they don't swallow the rocks, but with 4 of them it's hard to watch all of them at the same time!


----------



## deerbunnyfarm (Dec 14, 2015)

Yup, mine did that too, goathiker said she needed probios, put some in her bottle for a few days and she hasn't done it since!! It was weird to watch though, I think I have a picture with her with a mouthful of dirt...









Off topic but, this pic just made me realize how much she's grown.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Can they reach your loose minerals?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I want to mention the minerals too. Maybe show them where the minerals are and put a dab into their mouths.

Wild goats get minerals naturally from rocks ect. I bet you seen the pic of the goats climbing a steep wall of rock? They are getting minerals there.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Mine are in a playpen in the garage, so no, they can't get to the minerals. We take them out for play time and exercise, but they don't go in the goat pen yet. They're so small it would be like putting water in a sieve. ;-) 

One has a tiny bit of diarrhea today, so we're toning back their bottle amounts for the time being. I'll dose everyone with probios daily for a few days and see if I can find a way to keep some loose minerals available for them without them getting dumped.

Thanks for all the input!


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

Totally normal for baby animals to eat dirt, rocks, poop, etc. 

Every year I place a well rotted log (form a goat friendly species) in the pen for the kids to nibble on. It provides the bacteria they need to digest solids, it's the way they would get the bacteria in the wild. I found that by giving them the log (which doesn't last long, they devour it!), they don't eat as much poop or dirt. Cuts back on worm and cocci infestation.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

I have the perfect log for them. I will place it in their pen - as long as they don't start using it as a springboard for escape... ;-)

They LOVED the probios. 

And I nailed a plastic container to a board and put a little bit of minerals in it for them.

And I promise not to worry any more.

:laugh:

Stop laughing!!!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

You worry??


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Mine did that one year too and was told to lower the minerals. I did and they stopped it.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Jessica84 said:


> Mine did that one year too and was told to lower the minerals. I did and they stopped it.


Awesome. I put some rotting wood and a small dish of minerals in their pen for them.


----------

